# Flight price to OZ during NZ Rugby World Cup



## waratah (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi

Does anybody know if flight prices from UK to Australia might be affected during Sept/October 2011 over the NZ Rugby World Cup.

Thanks


----------



## ozzyrob (Aug 8, 2011)

By this time I imagine so, all NZ flights might already be fully booked so people will be going to oz on the way.


----------

